# [SOLVED] Help! Extremely slow fps on decent computer!!



## louis0902 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi, for few month, ive been playing modern warfare 2 flawlessly. However, my modern warfare 2 started get extreme low fps. WHen i look at walls or ground where nothing much happens, every thing is fine but when i move or look at wide open space, i get extreme low fps. Its like playing it on slow motion. Even when i play multiplayer, my ping is fine but still gets leg.

This problem isnt only causing on my MW2. All the games that was playable flawlessly such as Assassin's Creed II, NFS hotpursuit Cs:s etc is now getting low fps.

Its not even because my computer is over heated, the temperature remains around 48~52

My computer spec is..

Windows XP professional service pack 2
Intel core two duo e7500 2.93 GHz
Nvidia Geforce 9800GT
2gb Ram

Please help me fix this fps problem:upset:


----------



## louis0902 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Help! Extremely slow fps on decent computer!!*

UPDATE : So i downloaded fraps and checked fps on my MW2. At menu screen, there was no problem and got like 60fps. as soon as i get into game, my fps goes down to 5~13 fps. When i look at corner or wall, it goes back up to like 60~80fps.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Help! Extremely slow fps on decent computer!!*

Have you installed any new hardware recently, or are there any new programs running in the background? (eg. new antivirus, desktop widgets, etc)

SP3 has been available for XP for some time now. Updating is advised.

Are all your drivers up to date? If the problem started after you updated any drivers, uninstall and reinstall them, or go back to an earlier version.

Have you overclocked anything?

How much free hard drive space is left, and have you defragged recently?

Please post your full list of temperatures and voltages from BIOS and while running a fullscreen game.

Open Task Manager, leave it open on the desktop and run a fullscreen game. When it starts to lag, alt-tab back to the desktop to see the CPU usage under the Performance tab, and the CPU/Memory under the Processes tab. Anything unusual?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Help! Extremely slow fps on decent computer!!*

psu

brand
model
wattage


----------



## louis0902 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Help! Extremely slow fps on decent computer!!*

@koala
1. i havent installed any new hardware and i do run a anti virus but it wasnt a problem before..
2. Im not planning to update my windows or anything and i dont think that is the problem
3. Um , i dont really know if im overlocking or not, but my computer spec is listed there... + since i havent changed any computer components, i dont think that is the problem
4.i have 300gb harddrive and have around 75gb space left. i think its plenty
5 Hard disk temperature: 43 degree CPU temperature: 41 degree Graphic Card temerature: 52 degree Mainboard temp: 46 degree CPU Cooler Speed: 2909RPM


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Help! Extremely slow fps on decent computer!!*

first of all, updating the Windows to SP3 is not an option, you have to.
Microsoft stop the support for SP2 in 2010, and all the new games supports Windows XP SP3 version only.
here is the download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...2ce3edf42d/WindowsXP-KB936929-SP3-x86-ENU.exe

Your problem could be from the video card drivers
it could be corrupted, 

first download Revo uninstaller from my sig, use it to uninstall the Nvidia Drivers and all that relates to it, (including Physx) remove all the remaining when prompted,
restart your PC and install the drivers again
I strongly suggest to use a different driver version... (older)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Help! Extremely slow fps on decent computer!!*

SP3, drivers, defrag, voltages, Task Manager, PSU.


----------



## louis0902 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Help! Extremely slow fps on decent computer!!*

UPDATE: So ive tried all the solutions that internet suggest including, reinstalling graphic card drive, defragging, reintalling etc and non of them work. And i just read one person saying that my fps lag may happen because of buggy sound card or somthing. I do have Buggy sound when im in game WITH slow fps. So i thought, this could be a sound problem not graphic problem

any ideas?


----------



## louis0902 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Help! Extremely slow fps on decent computer!!*

UPDATE: Um so i tried to disable my audio drive. Than what happen was, i couldnt acess modern warfare 2 because i was getting an error saying that i require audio drive on. So i tried different game, assassin creed 2. And i was getting SLIGHT better performance but still doubtful

any ideas?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Help! Extremely slow fps on decent computer!!*

What PSU have you got? (make, model, total watts)

Have you tried an earlier graphics driver?

Have you updated XP to SP3 yet? New drivers work better when SP3 is installed.

If you've got a plugin sound card, go to the manufacturer's website to get the latest sound driver. If you're using onboard sound, update the chipset drivers from your motherboard manufacturer's website.

Problems with the sound driver can sometimes cause graphical glitches and lag. Go to Start > Run > dxdiag > Sound tab and move the Hardware Sound Acceleration Level slider one notch to the left, then test the game. If it's still lagging, close the game, go back to dxdiag, move the slider to the left and test the game again. Keep doing this until the slider is all the way to the left (disabled). If this doesn't solve the problem, reset the slider all the way to the right (full acceleration).

What's the CPU usage while playing, and which processes are using the most CPU/memory?


----------



## louis0902 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Help! Extremely slow fps on decent computer!!*

SOLVED: Thank you so much Kolala!! I went to dxdiag and moved the sound accelrator to the left once and guess what? MY MW2 is working flawlessly!! Thanks!!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Help! Extremely slow fps on decent computer!!*

:smile: Thanks for posting back with your solution. I'll mark this thread as solved.


----------

